# Mentos and Diet Coke



## mantis (Jun 4, 2006)

http://eepybird.com/dcm1.html
watch it and read the 'how does it work' part


----------



## Henderson (Jun 4, 2006)

Quite strange.  Those guys had WAY too much time on their hands to choreograph the "fountain".


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 4, 2006)

They definitely have way too much time on their hands!  Oddly enough (as a side note), I read it as "Mentors and Diet Coke"  the first time around.  I'm a bit fried right now!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't know about the fountain, but the basic experiment has been shown on a local news show as part of a recurring segment on science experiments - see http://www.stevespanglerscience.com/experiment/00000109 - for those (like myself) who don't have quicktime, you can see the basic experiment there as well; look down the page for the video link.


----------



## Henderson (Jun 4, 2006)

Gonna show my age here, but..... 

I think this has the potential to replace the dangerous "Pop Rocks & Coke" urban legend of my generation.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 4, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Gonna show my age here, but.....
> 
> I think this has the potential to replace the dangerous "Pop Rocks & Coke" urban legend of my generation.



Y'know, I was thinking that too... :burp:


----------



## Fluffy (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm going to try it........


----------



## desousae (Jun 7, 2006)

It is funny how Mentos took over the pop rocks in the categoy of things not to mix with coke!


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jun 7, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> I'm going to try it........




Good idea.......eat a pack of Mentos and chug a warm liter of Diet Coke!

Make sure a camera is running to record your research findings.....


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 7, 2006)

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> Good idea.......eat a pack of Mentos and chug a warm liter of Diet Coke!
> 
> Make sure a camera is running to record your research findings.....


LOL.  I just want to see someone try to chug a warm ltr of Diet Coke.  That stuff is nasty!!


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 8, 2006)

My wife will be out of town all day tomorrow and you KNOW this will be tried in my back yard!!!!


----------



## TimoS (Nov 20, 2006)

[gv]-274981837129821058[/gv]

Extreme Mentos & Diet Coke experiments


----------



## bydand (Nov 20, 2006)

2 years ago my sons pre-school theacher did this in their classroom.  Quite impressive, and messy.  She had see it at a teachers convention attended during the summer as a way to introduce real small kids to science.


----------



## exile (Nov 20, 2006)

Briliant stuff...

... now the obvious question is, how can someone make a _weapon_ out of it?


----------



## TimoS (Nov 20, 2006)

exile said:


> Briliant stuff...
> 
> ... now the obvious question is, how can someone make a _weapon_ out of it?



Next thing to be banned on airlines: Mentos :bomb:


----------

